# Putting my money where my mouth is



## dk8594 (Mar 31, 2019)

I've made a bit of a stink about not needing PEDs to cut so I've decided to take a dose of my own medicine to prove the point that you can do it with diet alone.  If anyone wants to do an 8 week cut with anabolics, but no change in diet please post up.  I'd love to be proven wrong on this one.

Starting weight: 226lbs
Age: 41
Height 6ft
Protocol: TRT dose (puts me at the high-end of normal)
Diet: 2,700 calories Weeks 1-4, 2,500 calories weeks 4-8
No change in  training
I'll post daily, update pics every two weeks.
Goal: 210-215lbs


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

thanks for the log and I'll be following. Just not sure the point. I don't recall anyone saying you can't lean down without peds. unless I missed that conversation. Lol anyway, I'm sure you'll meet your goal satisfied.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 31, 2019)

No one has said you can’t lean down without PEDs , however , there aren’t many conversations on here about cutting that don’t include them. 

Just looking to show you don’t need one to get the other.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

a good log to follow along with.  thanks for idea


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

Yessir. A log from a meticulous, diligent, and educated man. I’m in.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> No one has said you can’t lean down without PEDs , however , there aren’t many conversations on here about cutting that don’t include them.
> 
> Just looking to show you don’t need one to get the other.



I'd agree with ya but don't forget, the AAS will put some muscle on you and that alone will slightly change someones BF%. It also depends on where you want to drop your BF from. 20% BF to 16% natty can not compare to 10% BF to 6% with gear when you're trying to spare muscle tissue. 

I know this is to prove a point but as a side note, you look good now and 12 lbs lighter, you're going to look great. Best wishes on this.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 31, 2019)

snake said:


> I'd agree with ya but don't forget, the AAS will put some muscle on you and that alone will slightly change someones BF%. It also depends on where you want to drop your BF from. 20% BF to 16% natty can not compare to 10% BF to 6% with gear when you're trying to spare muscle tissue.
> 
> I know this is to prove a point but as a side note, you look good now and 12 lbs lighter, you're going to look great. Best wishes on this.



Sorry if this came across as anti-drug. That’s not the intent. I have used and will use in the future. 

It’s just that I have caught myself saying  diet is more important than drugs at times when it was very hypocritical for me to say. Time to live up to my own words.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Sorry if this came across as anti-drug. That’s not the intent. I have used and will use in the future.
> 
> It’s just that I have caught myself saying  diet is more important than drugs at times when it was very hypocritical for me to say. Time to live up to my own words.



No reason for the sorry brother. I'm on board with you. Just an FYI, I competed in BB and PL natty for many years so I have seen both sides. I like what you're doing.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 31, 2019)

Subscribed very interested to keep tabs on your progress. Looking great by the way


----------



## Hurt (Mar 31, 2019)

Watching this one bro!


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 31, 2019)

Who the **** claimed you can/should cut without changing your diet?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice log DK, I'm excited to see you succeed!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 31, 2019)

Following along


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 1, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 1, 2019)

Im in DK.  Looking good already.  Wish I was your age.  lol


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

I am in, I might do the drug assisted cut without changing my diet once I get my estrogen in check


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am in, I might do the drug assisted cut without changing my diet once I get my estrogen in check



Let’s do it and no hard feelings if your abs get twice as sharp as mine.   It would be cool to be able to point to two logs: one with diet and no AAS and one with AAS but no diet.

To snakes’s point, unless you go crazy with the calories, your bf % should go down.


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

I would change my training and cardio though so it’s not only drug assisted 



dk8594 said:


> Let’s do it and no hard feelings if your abs get twice as sharp as mine.   It would be cool to be able to point to two logs: one with diet and no AAS and one with AAS but no diet.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 1, 2019)

Noone needs peds to cut. But it definitely helps asfar as maintaining muscle on a cal deficit.  And providing more strength , endurance , and recovery from continuing to train hard while cutting.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

2,000 calories so far today.  Will have to space things out more evenly going forward so I am not eating a 700 cal meal before bed. Roughly 33% carbs, 33% protein, and 33% fat. Not feeling hungry, but not feeling full either.

Calves, abs, and 30 mins cardio.  Did an hour walk at lunch as well ( I have a desk job)


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Noone needs peds to cut. But it definitely helps asfar as maintaining muscle on a cal deficit.  And providing more strength , endurance , and recovery from continuing to train hard while cutting.



I have a hypothesis I am testing out.  

(zilla, don’t give me sh$t about poor test designed )

My hypothesis is that muscle loss occurs when someone tries to rush it ( i.e too few calories, with too much cardio). I am taking my time with only a slight decrease in calories and no increase in cardio. We’ll see.


It’s 8 weeks. If I don’t look any different, or even look worse,  we’ll be able to cross something off our list.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

DK, glad to see this being put out there.  

Some of us that have been around for a loooooong time have to remind ourselves of our own 'wisdom'.  Great job, subbed.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 2, 2019)

I’m bummed that your before pic looks better than my after ever will lol!

i suspect in 8 weeks you’ll look amazing.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

If I wasn't finishing up a small blast of sorts I would volunteer for the drug side.

You already look great DK, can't imagine dropping another 12.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

I’ve talked to a couple of you about this, but I will open it up to everyone.

If anyone else wants to do an 8 week cut to get ready for summer let’s do it. Sometimes having someone going through the same sh&t makes dieting a little less sh&tty.

A couple of things:

- Be as enhanced as you want to be. We may be taking different paths, but we’ll be trying to get to the same place.
- This isn’t about competition. It’s about camaraderie.  I want you to get as cut AF as much as you do.
- If you are in, you’re in.  It’s only 8 weeks.  Don’t be a pu$$y and throw in the towel after 4. I will give you sh$t about it for the rest of your life.

If you’re in, throw up a log and let’s get it done. 8 weeks will put us at June (aka pool time)


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

I won't be able to change anything until the 15th but may run this with you buddy.

What's the plan?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I won't be able to change anything until the 15th but may run this with you buddy.
> 
> What's the plan?



My plan is to keep it simple. I am going to eat less. 

I have tried more sophisticated diets in the past, but I have found that as complexity goes up my ability to comply goes down.

I was maintaining at 3000-3500. I am dieting at 2,700. I am going to take an average weekly weight loss and adjust calories according.

At my bf%  (> 15%) any diet plan  will work. I just need to work the plan.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

Then any plan should work for me as I'm >15% myself.  Let's talk some more in the next week or so but I"m probably all in with you buddy.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Then any plan should work for me as I'm >15% myself.  Let's talk some more in the next week or so but I"m probably all in with you buddy.



Sounds good, bro.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 2, 2019)

Pretty sure I’m heading down this path with yah too, might be more of a recomp than a full on cut. But I like the comraderie idea. 

Probably start a log monday....


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 2, 2019)

2200 calories so far today.  Will hit target before bed. It’s a rest day so just a walk at lunch and a half hour of cardio.

I am used to starting stimulants on day 1 of a diet (not a best practice). It’s strange not to be. Nothing drastic, but I usually associate dieting with a slightly strung out feeling. Don’t miss it. Just an observation.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2019)

Back and cardio tonight. Went up at least one rep from last week or added weight for each movement.

I have trouble with mid night snacking so I ate 1000 calories before the sun came up. Has made for a long day, but I am still on target.  Energy and pumps still at baseline.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 4, 2019)

Not much to update. Rest day that consisted of little other than talking the dog out for a walk. 2400 calories so far. Will easily hit 2700. 

Got a 20 min nap in today. Fuking love naps!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2019)

Kinda shocked at the water loss thus far. I weighed in at 218 this morning. I had no idea I was holding so much water. Feel good, but this isn't a pace I want to keep up. Haven't had much trouble keeping to 2,700 calories. I don't feel starving, but it's a far cry from how much I eat when I'm not counting calories. Feel slightly tired today, but it's just end of the week fatigue. I'm going to take a quick nap and then chest, delts, and arms. Posting pic not to show fat loss, but to show how much water I was holding.  Been consistently eating a 33% fat, 33% protein, 33% split. It's hasn't been intentional. Just the way I eat.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 5, 2019)

Great work dk, glad to see you getting after it buddy.  

What a difference a little water makes, can't wait to get on this cut with you brother.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 5, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Great work dk, glad to see you getting after it buddy.
> 
> What a difference a little water makes, can't wait to get on this cut with you brother.



Thanks!

Excited for you to start on the 15th.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 6, 2019)

Complete off day today. Took the dog for a walk and got a massage. My massage therapist is great, but kind of kooky. She asked me today if I wanted to join her men’s support group where guys share their feelings, offer support, and celebrate the season of pices. WTF!


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 6, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Complete off day today. Took the dog for a walk and got a massage. My massage therapist is great, but kind of kooky. She asked me today if I wanted to join her men’s support group where guys share their feelings, offer support, and celebrate the season of pices. WTF!



I think she was just testing out if your gay or not lol.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 6, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I think she was just testing out if your gay or not lol.



Yeah, I never wondered if I give off that vibe until today lol


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Complete off day today. Took the dog for a walk and got a massage. My massage therapist is great, but kind of kooky. She asked me today if I wanted to join her men’s support group where guys share their feelings, offer support, and celebrate the season of pices. WTF!



Your MT is female. And asked you to join her men’s support group?


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Your MT is female. And asked you to join her men’s support group?



I think a very important clue has just been uncovered! :32 (6):


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I think a very important clue has just been uncovered! :32 (6):



One of those fingers.........my god. It was a cock.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Your MT is female. And asked you to join her men’s support group?



She hosts it. My guess is it’s a mix of guys that want to fuk her and guys that like to decorate.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 7, 2019)

Im with you on the cut dk. Im enhanced af. But at 19% bf and 220 lbs im on a 2200 cal diet . Wel see where im at by my cruise late july. I wated to shred for my vacation.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 7, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> She hosts it. My guess is it’s a mix of guys that want to fuk her and guys that like to decorate.


Sounds like an orgy waiting to happen!!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 7, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Im with you on the cut dk. Im enhanced af. But at 19% bf and 220 lbs im on a 2200 cal diet . Wel see where im at by my cruise late july. I wated to shred for my vacation.



Awesome! Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 7, 2019)

Week 1 results.

216 lbs.  Goal for next week 214-215

 Been eating between 2600 and 2800 calories a day, averaging 2700.  I tend to lean out from the outside in so I've seen some changes in my arms, shoulders, and chest.  Abs and lower back will be last.  

Full disclosure. I'm going to take a performance enhancer today (Cialis) Sometimes it fun to be a rock star.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 8, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Pretty sure I’m heading down this path with yah too, might be more of a recomp than a full on cut. But I like the comraderie idea.
> 
> Probably start a log monday....



It’s Monday, bro.

Sincerely,
Your self appointed accountability partner


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 8, 2019)

i wana fast forward to 6/1


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 8, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> i wana fast forward to 6/1



Me too. Dieting ain't hard, but it's sure not fun either.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 8, 2019)

Calves, abs, and cardio tonight. Have eaten 2300 calories thus far today. 

Last 7 days tracking via MyFitnessPal


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 9, 2019)

I have an injection site infection,which made cardio a little uncomfortable today. Going to get antibiotics tomorrow. 2200 calories thus far today.  Feel good.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2019)

Running a low grade fever ( aka nature’s thermogenic) due to the infection. Went to the doctor today and told a little white lie.....that I am a vegetarian and I self inject b12. Somehow that crazy is a little more acceptable than I am on trt.

Did back and cardio tonight. Felt week....probably due to fever.  Weighed I. This morning at 215 and change. May need to revisit my goal and revise down to 205-210


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2019)

Natures thermogenic. Amazing. 

Just don’t drop below 200 and lose your manhood


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> Natures thermogenic. Amazing.
> 
> Just don’t drop below 200 and lose your manhood



Haven’t been less than 200 in 8 years. Not going back


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 12, 2019)

Fever broke. Off day today. Took the dog for a long walk. Not crazy about how I am looking ( starting to look small and depleted) but from a day to day sense of well being, I think a lighter weight agrees with me. 

Weighed in @ 213 and change this morning. Feel like it’s too rapid of a pace to sustain. Going to evaluate this weekend if I should bump up my calories a hundred or two.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 13, 2019)

Leg is feeling normal again.

Did back again tonight because I was disappointed in my performance on Wednesday.  Tried out a different gym for a change of pace. It’s old school... metal plates, small, with loud music and no air conditioning.   I went through 4 t shirts and a half gallon of water. Great gym, but I am not sure I could hang during the summer.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 14, 2019)

Post 2 week shot.    I weighed in at 219 this morning. Have ranged every where from 226 to 213 over this past two weeks.  The scale may be a tool, but it is a finicky one.  Holding water this morning. I going to keep to plan and eat 2700/day for the next two weeks.  Hard to believe this cut is 25% over. I am starting to mind fuk myself and second guessing whether I'll be able to look the way I want in another 6 weeks.  The hardest thing about dieting isn't the food choices. It's the mind games.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 15, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Post 2 week shot.    I weighed in at 219 this morning. Have ranged every where from 226 to 213 over this past two weeks.  The scale may be a tool, but it is a finicky one.  Holding water this morning. I going to keep to plan and eat 2700/day for the next two weeks.  Hard to believe this cut is 25% over. I am starting to mind fuk myself and second guessing whether I'll be able to look the way I want in another 6 weeks.  The hardest thing about dieting isn't the food choices. It's the mind games.
> 
> View attachment 7681



This log is awesome DK... I appreciate your raw honesty and fortitude in sticking through with this process, all the while recording how you feel. Much respect brother. I can see positive changes in that pic. Keep on working hard, you are doing great.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 15, 2019)

automatondan said:


> This log is awesome DK... I appreciate your raw honesty and fortitude in sticking through with this process, all the while recording how you feel. Much respect brother. I can see positive changes in that pic. Keep on working hard, you are doing great.



Thanks for the feedback. Sometimes keeping a log feels a little bit like whistling in a graveyard.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 15, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Sometimes keeping a log feels a little bit like whistling in a graveyard.


Lol I know what you’re saying. Felt the same way with my log. I was gonna run a cut with you but decided I wasn’t ready. Not being totally into it yet would probably guarantee I’d fail. Looks like you’re doing great so far, can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Lol I know what you’re saying. Felt the same way with my log. I was gonna run a cut with you but decided I wasn’t ready. Not being totally into it yet would probably guarantee I’d fail. Looks like you’re doing great so far, can’t wait to see how it turns out.



Sounds good and makes sense. Another time, perhaps.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 15, 2019)

Calves, abs, and cardio.

April 15th, 2019: the day I finally felt rope crunches where I was supposed to.

2100 calories thus far. Looking forward to a big ( aka normal sized) dinner


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 15, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> 2100 calories thus far



That number makes me hungry just thinking about eating that little. More power to ya man!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sometimes I eat 70% of my calories by noon.  I think I have an eating disorder.

2300 calories thus far. No weights today, but cardio and taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll be over my calories today.

I've found that some foods "trigger" me as in if I have a little I'll end up having a lot.  It's strange, it's not a hunger thing, but I think it's more of a brain connection and pleasure seeking behavior.  Have some salted almonds; want more salt.  Have something a little sweet, want something sweeter.  My latest trigger has been sugarless gum.  I'm either chewing piece after piece or seeking something to eat. 

It sounds boring and would be devoid of all pleasure, but I am going to start consciously eating blander foods.  It will either keep me from a binge or lead me to one.


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2019)

Try not eating until noon 



dk8594 said:


> Sometimes I eat 70% of my calories by noon.  I think I have an eating disorder.
> 
> 2300 calories thus far. No weights today, but cardio and taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2019)

Trump said:


> Try not eating until noon



This is going to sound like an excuse, and in a way it is, but I can't sleep on an empty stomach so most of those calories happen when I wake up at night between mid-night and 2am.  I've literally woken up in the morning with a piece of bread sticking out of my mouth.

But you've given me something to strive for.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2019)

If you don’t eat till noon then get all your calories in then you won’t be sleeping on an empty stomach 



dk8594 said:


> This is going to sound like an excuse, and in a way it is, but I can't sleep on an empty stomach so most of those calories happen when I wake up at night between mid-night and 2am.  I've literally woken up in the morning with a piece of bread sticking out of my mouth.
> 
> But you've given me something to strive for.  Appreciate it.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 17, 2019)

Trump said:


> If you don’t eat till noon then get all your calories in then you won’t be sleeping on an empty stomach



I'll give it a shot tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 17, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I'll be over my calories today.
> 
> I've found that some foods "trigger" me as in if I have a little I'll end up having a lot.  It's strange, it's not a hunger thing, but I think it's more of a brain connection and pleasure seeking behavior.  Have some salted almonds; want more salt.  Have something a little sweet, want something sweeter.  My latest trigger has been sugarless gum.  I'm either chewing piece after piece or seeking something to eat.
> 
> It sounds boring and would be devoid of all pleasure, but I am going to start consciously eating blander foods.  It will either keep me from a binge or lead me to one.



My own personal take is chewing gum initiates saliva production and tells the digestive system that food is coming down the hatch - then no food = hey I'm hungry. No clear scientific consensus with studies saying it does/doesn't suppress appetite though. 

https://sites.psu.edu/siowfa15/2015/12/02/does-chewing-gum-make-you-hungry/


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 18, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> My own personal take is chewing gum initiates saliva production and tells the digestive system that food is coming down the hatch - then no food = hey I'm hungry. No clear scientific consensus with studies saying it does/doesn't suppress appetite though.
> 
> https://sites.psu.edu/siowfa15/2015/12/02/does-chewing-gum-make-you-hungry/



I think you may be on to something there. I only recently quit chewing nicotine gum , which was great at suppressing appetite, and switched to regular sugarless.  Your saliva theory makes sense. I also think there is some sort of hunger neurons firing due to the extreme sweetness.


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2019)

How you get on eating later??


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 19, 2019)

Trump said:


> How you get on eating later??



You know what?  I liked it.  Morning was a little long, but it pay dividends on the tail end of the day.    Going to see if I can make a streak of it.  Day 2.


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2019)

Thats good hope it helps 



dk8594 said:


> You know what?  I liked it.  Morning was a little long, but it pay dividends on the tail end of the day.    Going to see if I can make a streak of it.  Day 2.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 19, 2019)

3 Week progress.  I've had some issues staying within my calorie restriction this past week.  Basically, if I didn't post my calories you can read between the lines and say that's a day dk f-ed up.   Still making progress.  Just not at the pace I have the potential for.  Daily average weight this week = 216.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 22, 2019)

Did legs this morning. Squatted 375 x 9 , but realize I need more time to wake up and get warmed up. Tried to rush so I could spend time with the family, but it didn’t work. Felt stiff and my lower back felt vulnerable. Most likely over calorie target due to having to guess some food weights during Easter dinner.


----------



## Jin (Apr 22, 2019)

Impressive squatting.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 24, 2019)

Did legs again yesterday due to being dissatisfied with Sunday performance.  About 2800 calories yesterday and again today. 

Doing cardio as I type. Look who earned 3/4 of a slice of bread!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2019)

Just keep kicking ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You always do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 24, 2019)

Today is my birthday and science has proven that calories don’t count today so I didn’t bother counting them.

Back, cardio, a game of miniature golf,a nap, a day off from work.


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2019)

Happy birthday brother. Mini golf and a nap, huh?  :32 (19):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 24, 2019)

Happy birthday D


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> Happy birthday brother. Mini golf and a nap, huh?  :32 (19):



Does this guy know how to party or what?


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 26, 2019)

2900 calories yesterday and cardio.

Today I am going to end up at about 3200.  I am going to chisel my chest, destroy my delts, and terrorize my triceps tonight. I am also going to look for more opportunities to use abhorrent alliteration.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

Yo DK, I started about 9 days ago on this same deal and have dropped 4lbs. so far.  

I'm trying to keep cals around 2300-2400 at the moment, I have aggressive goals in mind.  Oddly enough I found I wasn't eating enough and my body was holding onto fat hardcore.  Increased consumption and it started coming off immediately.


----------



## dk8594 (May 1, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yo DK, I started about 9 days ago on this same deal and have dropped 4lbs. so far.
> 
> I'm trying to keep cals around 2300-2400 at the moment, I have aggressive goals in mind.  Oddly enough I found I wasn't eating enough and my body was holding onto fat hardcore.  Increased consumption and it started coming off immediately.



That's awesome, Cole!

I've found the same thing at times.  If I drop too low too fast, my energy suffers, my workout suck, and my BF% actually increases.  Glad you found a good balance for you. 

My apologies if you started a  log and I missed it.  Work has been nuts and I haven't been getting here as often as I'd like.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

No I didn't start a log brother, have just been rocking this diet for a little over a week and working my ass off (literally).

Overall goal is in the 215 range, we will see if I can hit it.


----------



## dk8594 (May 1, 2019)

1 Month progress.

Half way through.  Admittedly, I'm starting to wonder if I was overly optimistic setting the cut at 8 weeks and may extend it to 12.  I lean out from the outside in (arms, delts, chest before abs) and I haven't reached the "in" yet.  I've purposely taken a gradual approach since  the deadline was self-imposed and I planned to feel midly sh**ty  as opposed to a extremely sh&ty, but it may mean I need to take it out longer.  

Had originally intended to drop calories to 2,500 at this point, but am going to keep it between 2,700 and 2,800 for the time being.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2019)

What is the weight difference dk?


----------



## dk8594 (May 1, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> What is the weight difference dk?



It's been fluctuating like crazy.  It's 221 today (5lbs less than start), but has been down to 215.  If I take the weekly average this past week, it's about 219.  

I said it in an earlier post, but I'll say it again.  The scale is a great tool, but it's a finicky one;-)


----------



## dk8594 (May 3, 2019)

Had a great back workout last night. Felt well rested and had a great pump. 2,900 calories today and cardio. Looking back at my pic at the beginning of April I can see the improvements I have made.  Just hard to see them day to day and they never come quick enough.


----------



## Jin (May 3, 2019)

Keep it up DK. Thanks for the log.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Had a great back workout last night. Felt well rested and had a great pump. 2,900 calories today and cardio. Looking back at my pic at the beginning of April I can see the improvements I have made.  Just hard to see them day to day and they never come quick enough.


They never do brother, great work.


----------



## dk8594 (May 8, 2019)

5 week progress.

Thus far I'm still feeling strong and big, which goes contrary to every other experience I've ever had dieting.  The progress hasn't been fast, but it's been steady.  Eating between 2,700 and 3,000.  However, protein bars have turned into my achilles heel.  If I have 1, I have 8 and my diet is shot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> 5 week progress.
> 
> Thus far I'm still feeling strong and big, which goes contrary to every other experience I've ever had dieting.  The progress hasn't been fast, but it's been steady.  Eating between 2,700 and 3,000.  However, protein bars have turned into my achilles heel.  If I have 1, I have 8 and my diet is shot.
> 
> ...



When I start up with the binges like that, it helps me to do 2 things. First is to swap some fat cals out and bump the carbs. Second, I will exercise some self control but be a grumpy asshole about it all ****ing day.

Step one usually resolves it for me. Just my experience though.

About time to drop the cals down isn't it? How far you planning to take this?


----------



## dk8594 (May 9, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> When I start up with the binges like that, it helps me to do 2 things. First is to swap some fat cals out and bump the carbs. Second, I will exercise some self control but be a grumpy asshole about it all ****ing day.
> 
> Step one usually resolves it for me. Just my experience though.
> 
> About time to drop the cals down isn't it? How far you planning to take this?



Thanks for the advice. I will give it a shot.

Will drop the calories down to 2,500 next week. Also, I had originally planned to do this for 8 weeks, but I am finding the progress much slower than when I am “aided”  so I have extended it to 12.


----------



## dk8594 (May 10, 2019)

Cardio,2600 calories.


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2019)

Leg day. Finally tried out the glute ham bench. Holy Sh$t! Love it. Wish I hadn’t waited so long to give it a try. Cutting down to 2500 calories tomorrow so giving myself a break and not counting today.

Side note....went to watch an amateur B.B. show yesterday. Advice to anyone thinking about competing. Don’t get a tattoo of a smiley face on your ass.


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2019)

I'm snapping the chalk line on this and concluding this log.  Sorry I haven't bee good about keeping this up daily.   Honestly, it's not been anything exotic that I've been doing and I've been busy as hell at work.

8 Week Weight - 216
Major findings:
- With the exception of the appetite suppression of an ECA stack, I didn't really find myself getting that frustrated that I wasn't "on" something.  I had the luxury of taking things at my own pace and setting my own expectations.  Am I ready to step on stage?  Definitely not.   Am I ready to take off my shirt at the pool?  Definitley.
- I really don't feel like I lost any muscle.  Some of my compound movements went down, which I attribute more to changing leverage, but overall I don't feel like I lost anything.....in same ways I think I may have actually recomped a little as opposed to a straight loss.


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2019)

Thanks for the log DK! Looking good.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 26, 2019)

Great work DK!


----------



## Seeker (May 26, 2019)

Good effort DK. Well done.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 26, 2019)

looking good man, you may even have snake beat on the tan


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> looking good man, you may even have snake beat on the tan



I was going for his abs, but nice to know I at least caught up with him on something


----------



## Jin (May 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I was going for his abs, but nice to know I at least caught up with him on something



I go for the low hanging fruit. 

I have him beat on only one thing: calves.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 30, 2019)

Stopped counting calories.  Back up to 221 and feeling strong again.


----------

